# new ones of smudge



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

awww what a gorgeous cat! love the name and gorgeous face!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely  Camouflaged well in the second pic


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks.. he likes it under blankets :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww great pics  love the name to :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

some more recent ones :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: seems to have gone all camara shy in the 3rd


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: seems to have gone all camara shy in the 3rd


lol he likes to hide behind things.. what a pest lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudge playing with his fave toy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Louie has a toy like that but prefers the stick end  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well he loves it that much hes pulled that hard tonight and pulled the handle bit off it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They just dont make things like they used to  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> They just dont make things like they used to  :lol:


lol no they dont... im goin to have to get some to stick inside it i think... its got rubber that goes over the 2 ends


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww love smudge xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

gorgeous cats and great pictures, you should be very proud..................Chris


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

raggs said:


> gorgeous cats and great pictures, you should be very proud..................Chris


thanks chris..... he's my baby


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sleepy smudge


----------

